# Behemoth Case Mod



## dead7iestweap0n (May 23, 2006)

http://dead7iesweap0n.home.insightbb.com/mods.html
The name says it all 
Well this is a project ive been working on for about a week now. Its going along smooth, and its my 3rd case. Im thinking of modding a fridge unit on to it on the top bays.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Very nice, the bulbous buttons are a nice touch.

And I thought the old ATX towers were big. Do you have any measurements?


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Holy crap! That case is huge! Nice mod. Is that a TEC cooler on the CPU?



> Also to the bottom left is my big foot which I wear a size 13 USA shoe.


:lol:


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

looks good, the sprapainting looks like in the pictures it needs some work but not everyones a master at spraypainting. otherwise looks good besides the DUCTTAPED fan light or fan power thing ...


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Some people like the Red-Green look. :grin:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice work! That PC is nearly as tall as my server, but far sexier. How thick was the case steel? I wanted to mod mine but it's THICK.


----------



## -d- (Jun 18, 2006)

Looks like a behomoth indeed.

A mini fridge mounted on that?! Lol..keep trying


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

also minifridge = condensation inside ... if minifridge modded condensation might get into the case and then computa might get pwnt


----------



## Valandil (Dec 6, 2006)

That`s one sexy *** computer, brotha. ray:


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

What's that temperature/fan controller you have on there?... I like it!


----------

